
Ask HN: Any risk in taking money from BigCo VC branches? - Kepler-295c
Like Baido Ventures, Google Ventures etc.<p>I&#x27;m worried about ideas being stolen. I&#x27;m sure the VCs in these departments are trustworthy. However, it would not surprise me in the least if the VCs were being asked to share their notes in a location that just happens to be accessible to business development departments.<p>Are there any war stories that have made it to light in this area?
======
jpeg_hero
Most corporate vc’s are far too inept to steal an idea and too far on the
periphery of company operations to have any influence on corporate strategy.

Truth is high companies are usually incapable of stealing ideas at the base of
the company (sure Zuck sees stories and he can make it happen, but otherwise -
very rare.

~~~
Kepler-295c
Right but I would never suspect VCs, in today's world of Google Drive et al
it's entirely possible that their notes are readable by business dev.

------
CalChris
If they give you money and take your ideas then they aren't stealing.

